# Llantas para rodar en el DF?



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 

El día de ayer una de mis Continental Mountain King UST 2.2 se rajó inexplicablemente por un lado, así que me dijeron que tengo que cambiarla.

Estoy buscando opciones que tengan mejor agarre (las MK no tienen muy buen agarre lateral), así que estoy echándole ojo a la Nobby Nic de Schwalbe, también me gusta la Kenda Nevegal pero es pesadísima y bueno, tengo dos llantas nuevas Maxxis Highroller que me gustan pero son demasiado angostas, la 2.1 parece 1.9. 

Las Maxxis las voy a usar un rato en lo que compro unas que me latan.

Mi pregunta es: ¿los que ruedan en el DF cuales llantas tienen? 

Mi idea es comprar unas que no sean tan delgadas como las Maxxis y que tengan buen agarre pero que no sean tan pesadas como las Nevegal (+700 grs por la tubeless!), el precio realmente no importa.

Por cierto, alguien sabe donde conseguir las Schwalbe? 
saludos y gracias!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Por cierto, alguien sabe donde conseguir las Schwalbe?
> saludos y gracias!


http://www.crossmountain.mx/ es el distribuidor de Schwalbe para Mx


----------



## gerardo (Feb 3, 2010)

yo uso maxxis advantage 2.1 atrás y maxxis ardent 2.2 adelante, buen agarre!!!!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estimados,
> 
> El día de ayer una de mis Continental Mountain King UST 2.2 se rajó inexplicablemente por un lado, así que me dijeron que tengo que cambiarla.
> 
> ...


Tuve las Nobby Nic, y a mi no me gustaron nada. Rapidas pero sin agarre, creo que son de las llantas que menos me han gustado. Sin embargo, a algunos si les gusta.

Yo tengo las Continental Rubber Queen y se me hacen que son mas rapidas que las Nevegal y un poco mejor de agarre.

Las Maxxis Addvantage también me gustan mucho, las probé en 2.4 y van muy bien.

700 grm no son pesadas.... bueno, depende que quieras, pero si quieres algo de agarre y que resista, ese es un target en peso.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> 700 grm no son pesadas.... bueno, depende que quieras, pero si quieres algo de agarre y que resista, ese es un target en peso.


Coincido...

Tubeless si vas a batallar para encontrarlas en menos de 700grs. Mi Nobby Nic 2.25 UST pesaba cerca de 750grs, a menos que las hayan aligerado de 2008 para aca.

Ahora, en el DF hay varios tipos de terreno.

En Chiluca la haces con unas llantas de 2.10"-2.25" y dependiendo de la temporada vas a necesitar con tacos bajos o altos.

Para Chiluca me gusta precisamente la Nobby Nic 2.25" atras y me gusto la Maxxis Ardent 2.25" adelante. 
Sin embargo, usualmente usaba la Nevegal 2.35" y la Rampage 2.35 para seco. Otra trasera que me funcionaba bien era la Spesh Roll-X, pero ya no la hacen.

Si llueve, pues lleva cualquier cosa angosta y con tacos espaciados, porque el barro ahi es arcilloso, pegajoso. De ese que hace donas.

En el Ajusco vas a necesitar mas hule que en Chiluca, por ejemplo. Ahi si viene mejor algo en 2.35"-2.4". De cajon recomendables la Schwalbe Big Betty, Nevegal 2.35", Minion DHF 2.35".

Para mojado, si se recomienda algo con compuesto blando porque la superficie es dura y resbaladiza.

Otra llanta trasera que me ha gustado es la Maxxis Larsen en 2.35"... que no la hay en Tubeless XCeption series, pero puedes probar la Crossmark o una Ardent 2.1" atras y una 2.25" adelante. Tambien estan las Racing Ralph en 2.25".

Las Schwalbe de XC-Trail vienen un poco mas pequenias que la medida, pero de buen balon. Las Maxxis de ultima generarion (Ardent, Crossmark, Advantage) vienen de buen balon y de buen ancho. Las Maxxis viejas (High Roller, Larsen, DHF/DHR, etc.) vienen chicas... muy chicas.

Otra para terreno seco que me gusto es la Weirwolf 2.55LT... es como una 2.35", pero de taco bajo, muy rapida y buenos tacos laterales. Obviamente, no anda bien en terreno intermedio, pero en Chiluca si va bien.

Suerte...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, gracias por sus comentarios. 

Realmente creo que el lugar donde más rodaré es el Desierto de los Leones, pues por vivir en Sta Fe, me queda a unos minutos. Este sábado me recomendaron el Ajusto, me dijeron que hay unas veredas increíbles que hay que conocer. 

Realmente una llanta de 2.35 es demasiado para mi, yo creo que lo que más le pondría sería 2.2 pues también es mi interés no subir mucho de peso a mi bici. 

Voy a checar las rubber queen a ver qué tal están y cuanto pesan, esas creo que se consiguen más que las Schwalbe. 

Por cierto, en la tienda specialized me recomendaron las "Capitan" pero realmente no me late ponerle unas llantas spesh a mi Ibis, siento que sería como ponerle rines de Ford a un GM je je, qué quieren, así soy de ideático 


Alguien más ha probado las Nobby Nic? me llama mucho la atención tu comentario Rzozaya, no sé si alguien piense igual.
Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Otra trasera que me funcionaba bien era la Spesh Roll-X, pero ya no la hacen.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

Hola Psycho en este link puedes encontrar las características de las Nobby

https://www.crossmountain.mx/images/products/secondary/1002871--1.png


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola, gracias por el link. 

Pues resulta que ya me puse en contacto con los representantes en México y realmente son muy amables (al menos quien ha contestado mis correos je je). Tienen la Nobby Nic 2.25 tubeless ready con protección lateral que pesa 580 grs en $781 pesos. 

Realmente no se me hace nada mal. También hay otra opción que muestran en la página de Schwalbe pero esa no la tienen aquí en el distribuidor. También en esa página dicen que las Nobby Nic ya son de segunda generación, que pesa 20% menos que la anterior y no sé qué más le arreglaron. Esa yo creo que es la que probaste RZozaya, no crees?

Curiosamente competitive cyclist tiene la llanta que yo quería y que no hay aquí pero cuesta más y el envío es más caro obviamente (por cierto, voy a hacer un pedido a Competitive por si alguien quiere pedir algo y repartir gastos de envío).

Mientras tanto, le voy a instalar la Highroller atrás a mi bici, a ver qué tal jala. Yo recuerdo que el primer par que tuve de Highroller me gustó bastante, sólo que sí estaba MUY delgada la llanta, echo que ni qué. 

saludos a todos!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola, gracias por el link.
> 
> Pues resulta que ya me puse en contacto con los representantes en México y realmente son muy amables (al menos quien ha contestado mis correos je je). Tienen la Nobby Nic 2.25 tubeless ready con protección lateral que pesa 580 grs en $781 pesos.
> 
> ...


Yo probé las de primera generación. Si pesan menos me van a dar mas miedo, no creo que sean mas resistentes. Lo que cambiaron, hasta donde tengo entendido, fueron los tacos exteriores para que fueran igual que las Fat Albert.

En lo personal, sigo opinando lo mismo de las NN, pero como dije, es cuestión personal.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Cuando va Warp al Ajusco lo veo desmontando estas ruedas en el estacionamiento antes de rodar


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Cuando va Warp al Ajusco lo veo desmontando estas ruedas en el estacionamiento antes de rodar


Es que ya he ponchado varias de esas bajando El Muerto.... Para la subida estan chidas! 

Los cambios a la Nobby Nic, los puedes ver aqui...

https://www.schwalbetires.com/nobby_nic_hs411_home

La que yo use, ahora si que extensivamente, fue la Nobby Nic 2.25 UST (de primera generacion porque era una 2007, creo).

Es una llanta muy buena, para mi gusto. Al menos en la version que probe, es la llanta mas rapida con tacos de a deveras que he probado y en varias condiciones. Siempre las use con camara (a pesar de ser UST).

La que uso Roberto (que amablemente me dono porque a el no le gusto para nada) es diferente. Es de las viejitas, pero es la version normal de flancos mas debiles. Yo peso 60kg y el pesa arriba de 90kg... yo creo que de ahi viene la diferencia. A lo mejor le hubiera convenido una 2.4" para trasera.

Eso si, para adelante no la recomiendo... no es mala, pero se siente vaga y un poco nerviosa. No inspira confianza. Ademas, adelante puedes usar algo con mas agarre y no lastra tanto.

Alguna me paso algo raro con esta llanta (recuerda que es UST de flancos mas resistentes)... se le clavo un alambre y la engrapo... Nobby Carnage...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Acaban de llegar...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Si bueno, yo peso 66 kgs, hay una gran diferencia con 90 o más. 

Por el momento la que necesito reponer es la trasera, así que puedo mantener la MK adelante y ver qué tal se comporta la bici. 

Oye Tacubaya, ¿donde viste esas llantas? digo, porque yo pienso pedirlas a GDL pero si ya hay por aquí me ahorro el envío. 

saludos


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Si bueno, yo peso 66 kgs, hay una gran diferencia con 90 o más.
> 
> Por el momento la que necesito reponer es la trasera, así que puedo mantener la MK adelante y ver qué tal se comporta la bici.
> 
> ...


la Muddy Mary es como 2.5 o 2.3, es una llanta grande y creo que no es lo que estabas buscando.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Si, esa no es la que quería pero si en una tienda tienen de esas posiblemente tendrían otros modelos de la marca. 

De cualquier forma, ya hoy me llegaron las 2 Nobby Nic 2011, pesan 580 grs (según la caja pero en casa las pesaré) y realmente se ven bien, tienen buen diseño y ojalá que funcionen bien. 

En un rato se las van a poner a mi bici, a ver qué tal. 

saludos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estimados,
> 
> El día de ayer una de mis Continental Mountain King UST 2.2 se rajó inexplicablemente por un lado, así que me dijeron que tengo que cambiarla.
> 
> ...


hola, yo tengo en una bici 2 high rollers 2.35 son buenas muy buen agarra siempre y cuando no las tengas muy altas de presion (abajo de 30psi), eso si son pesadas y un poco lentas pero para el peso y el tamaño valen la pena ir mas pesado en la subida, e probado casi de todas las llantas y me e dado cuenta que no puedes tener todo (agarre, peso,traccion,rapidez) en otra bici tengo high roller adelante 2.35, y atras specialized fast track, esta llanta es muy rapida y buena pero bajando le falta un poco de agarre, tengo 2 high rollers casi nuevas 2.35, no e probado la que tu tienes 2,10, si quieres cambiamos, avisame, otra llanta que probe es la kenda small block 8, esta si es rapidisima vuelas casi le bajo 10 mins a la misma ruta que hago de subida, pero la bajada son mas menos, no tienen mucho agarre.una muy buena que tuve fueron las specialized eskar 2.35 de lo mejorcito que e tenido pero no las pude conseguir estaban agotadas y compre las high rollers,al final todo depende de que tipo de manejo hagas cross country, racing, trail o downhill.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

brunomu said:


> hola, yo tengo en una bici 2 high rollers 2.35 son buenas muy buen agarra siempre y cuando no las tengas muy altas de presion (abajo de 30psi), eso si son pesadas y un poco lentas pero para el peso y el tamaño valen la pena ir mas pesado en la subida, e probado casi de todas las llantas y me e dado cuenta que no puedes tener todo (agarre, peso,traccion,rapidez) en otra bici tengo high roller adelante 2.35, y atras specialized fast track, esta llanta es muy rapida y buena pero bajando le falta un poco de agarre, tengo 2 high rollers casi nuevas 2.35, no e probado la que tu tienes 2,10, si quieres cambiamos, avisame, otra llanta que probe es la kenda small block 8, esta si es rapidisima vuelas casi le bajo 10 mins a la misma ruta que hago de subida, pero la bajada son mas menos, no tienen mucho agarre.una muy buena que tuve fueron las specialized eskar 2.35 de lo mejorcito que e tenido pero no las pude conseguir estaban agotadas y compre las high rollers,al final todo depende de que tipo de manejo hagas cross country, racing, trail o downhill.


Hola, realmente creo que 2.35 es demasiado para mi bici. yo creo que 2.25 es lo más grande que usaría, pues yo sólo hago trail. 
Si quieres una highroller 2.1 de las que tengo mándame un mp y nos ponemos de acuerdo, realmente están nuevas, sólo las usé para 1 rodada muy corta, pues la bici en que las monté la vendí y le puse otras llantas (por cierto ahora me arrepiento de haber vendido esa Gary Fisher, ahora la tendría en Puebla y la otra aquí y ahora sólo tengo algunos componentes nuevos por vender, en fin , así es la vida )
:madman::madman:

Por cierto, ayer pesé las llantas, una pesa 582 grs y la otra 612!!! o sea 30 grs más de lo que debería! pero bueno, aún así es un super peso pues tienen protección lateral y se ven muy bien, ya les diré este fin.

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*abuelita de Batman......*



brunomu said:


> ........e probado casi de todas las llantas y me e dado cuenta que no puedes tener todo (agarre, peso,traccion,rapidez) .....................
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Si bueno, yo peso 66 kgs, hay una gran diferencia con 90 o más.
> 
> Por el momento la que necesito reponer es la trasera, así que puedo mantener la MK adelante y ver qué tal se comporta la bici.
> 
> ...


Nah, vienen directamente de alemania, 2.5 en verstar y 2.35 en performance, todos con doble casing para DH. Son para nuestro trip to wizla.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos, 

Pues ayer llevè las llantas a que las instalaran y una sì la pudieron poner y la otra le tuvieron que poner cámara porque como estaba doblada (por el empaque) no sellaba pero ya el lunes la van a poner como debe de ser. 

Pues hoy fui a rodar a Parque Tarango. Salì desde mi casa rodando y en 10 minutos ya estaba en el parque. La llantas me gustaron bastante, no se patinan, salvo donde habìa muchìsimo lodo porque ayer lloviò todo el dìa por aquí en sta fe. 

Subì y bajè 3 veces por la barranca, estuvo bastante bien, rodè 20 kms con 310 metros de desnivel acumulado, yo sè que es poco para para no haberme cansado sin haber rodado en 6 meses (salvo el demo ride de specialized de hace 8 dìas y algunas veces en el gym de mi edificio), croe que no estuvo mal. 

Pero bueno, en general, las llantas bastante bien, buen agarre y me gustò el tamaño (un poco más anchas que la MK). 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola a todos. Pues le comento que hoy fui al Desierto de los Leones y ayer a Parque Tarango y el desempeño de las llantas se me hizo excelente. Realmente me gustaron mucho, me sentí muy seguro y el agarre es muy bueno.
Como siempre digo, "el problema es el ciclista" je je. 
saludos a todos


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hola a todos. Pues le comento que hoy fui al Desierto de los Leones y ayer a Parque Tarango y el desempeño de las llantas se me hizo excelente. Realmente me gustaron mucho, me sentí muy seguro y el agarre es muy bueno.
> Como siempre digo, "el problema es el ciclista" je je.
> saludos a todos


¿donde es paarque tarango, ahi se puede rodar bien?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Es una reserva que hay entre Centenario y las Aguilas. Está padre como para ir el sábado un rato y darle unas 3 o 4 vueltas porque es muy chico. 
La ventaja es que me fui rodando desde mi casa y en 10 minutos ya había llegado y sobre los puentes de los poetas ya hicieron dos líneas para ciclistas y peatones así que vas un poco más seguro. 
saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Estimados, 

Para pedir su conocimiento sobre el tema de inflado de llantas tubeless.

Resulta que de las dos llantas que compré, una se infló y selló inmediatamente y la otra, por más que le hemos hecho, no quiere sellar (la rodé con cámara pero realmente ese no es el objetivo con una llanta tubeless). 

El problema es que en la cara de la llanta como que trae dobleces, muchos dobleces y por ahí se sale el aire al momento de meterle el aire con la compresora. 

Al principio el mecánico me dijo que la rodara con cámara para que agarrara la forma y nada. 
Después la volteamos al revés 5 días para ver si los dobleces se "enderezaban" y ni así. 

Hemos intentado todo pero no queda, mi pregunta es ¿ustedes qué sugieren para inflarla? (además de hablar con el distribuidor). 

saludos!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Estimados,
> 
> Para pedir su conocimiento sobre el tema de inflado de llantas tubeless.
> 
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Yo te sugiero que hables de inmediato con el que te la vendió y que te la cambie por una que no tenga tantos dobleces .

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Ya mandé un correo a la tienda y me van a mandar un reemplazo con envío gratis. 
Excelente servicio realmente. 
saludos


----------



## Vmick (Jan 31, 2013)

Tengo dos pares de llantas Nobby Nic, unas 29x2.35 y otras 26x2.25 las vendo porque ya no tengo bici. Están nuevecitas llegaron de bikesonline.com crea precio, quien ofrece. Estoy por naucalpan.


----------

